# Seat mount avalible?



## anthemracer (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a 2008 tcr advanced 0 w/ the integrated seat mast. Is there a seat mount avalible that is set further forward? Right now I have the bike set up perfect but that sets the saddle forward all the way on the rails. If I could get a mount that was set a few mm. forward than it would look a little better. Thanks all!

NICK


----------

